# Feeling Better (With Depersonalization That Is)



## MidwestMike (Dec 17, 2014)

I have been feeling pretty good lately. I have low anxiety, my depression is kinda out of the way and I feel like as summer gets closer the more my Depersonalization is going away. Although I have been doing better with the DP I feel like the more reality is hitting me the more stress is on me. When I had Depersonalization really bad back in the late fall all I really worried about mostly was Depersonalization. Yes I stressed about grades and social life a bit but not like I am doing now. I don't think about it as much and I am very grateful and happy about that. More than anyone can know. Yet I seem like there is more to change about myself as I progress in life. For some reason the month of April I was becoming this terrible person. I was not sleeping right at all, I was acting like an ass to my friends and I got caught cheating on a test for my very first time in high school which I am very mad at myself for. I never thought I would become this type of person in my life. Also this night I was over a friends house and we had a fight. I said some stuff I shouldn't of said and I feel even more shitty. Long story short I feel like even though my Depersonalization is almost gone I should take the opportunity to get my life back on track and become better than I was before my severe part of Depersonalization.


----------

